# Having an issue with the graphics in Shaun White Snowboarding



## Ski Unit

Stick with me here, but the snow is white!
The snow is like invisible but white with no texture.
Here is a video of what i am dealing with:
(Video is taking forever to upload to youtube, but I can get some screen grabs if anyone looks at this while its uploading)
And here is a video of whit it SHOULD look like:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9inXc75OuGo

Does anyone have any ideas of what the problem is and how i might fix it?

I have a fairly game capable machine:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=597585

I really want to play this game properly, its SO sick!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## CardboardSword

Are your graphics drivers up to date and is the game fully patched? Two most obvious issues I'd get out of the way before we move on to anything else.


----------



## nathanpool

*Problem FIX!!!!*

I was highly frustrated with the lack of resolution support. I found a fix.
Go to 
Start
Then hit Windows key, R
Type in Regedit
Find: HKEY_CURRENT_USER
Then: SOFTWARE
Ubisoft
SHAUNWHITE
ENGINE

Then from the right window, select your screen resolution lines

Change to "Decimal" and then enter your desired resolution for height. Do the same under the other resolution line for your width.

Profit!

I'm running at 1600x1200 and it finally looks good.
If this worked leave a message!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Next time don't bump a five year old thread.

Closed


----------

